# Not got Photoshop, look no further i have!!!



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Pixlr is a free online photo editor, jump in and start edit, adjust, filter. It's just what you imagine!

http://www.pixlr.com/editor/









:thumb:


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

i might try that, see if i prefer that to photoshop


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm just about to give this a try, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is it similar to Paint.net?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

edition_25 said:


> i might try that, see if i prefer that to photoshop





Chris424 said:


> I'm just about to give this a try, thanks for posting :thumb:





mattyb95 said:


> Is it similar to Paint.net?


thanks guys, and i use paint.net for my pics, but this is great when your at a pc thats not yours, or your not able to install PDN.
:thumb:


----------

